# Anybody in Innsbruck?



## jjone fiffier (Jan 5, 2015)

I was wondering if there were any cubers in Innsbruck or close.
If you live in Tyrol an read this, please reply!
I would love to meet other people and maybe organise an unofficial Competition.


----------



## Berd (Jan 5, 2015)

jjone fiffier said:


> I was wondering if there were any cubers in Innsbruck or close.
> If you live in Tyrol an read this, please reply!
> I would love to meet other people and maybe organise an unofficial Competition.


???


----------



## rjcaste (Jan 5, 2015)

Berd said:


> ???



I think it's a city in Austria, looked it up.


----------



## Berd (Jan 5, 2015)

rjcaste said:


> I think it's a city in Austria, looked it up.


Yeah I did too Hahah.


----------



## jjone fiffier (Jan 6, 2015)

I wrote Innsbruck, so that the people living close imediately see, there are possibillities for meetups.
If i just had written austria, someone would have gotten ecited before realising, he had to drive 5 hours to meet.


----------



## Jakube (Jan 6, 2015)

Try asking on speedcubers.de. I'm from Austria, but I don't know of active cubers in Tyrol. Thomas Millen, Albert Böhm, ... are from this area, but they all stopped cubing.


----------



## porkynator (Jan 8, 2015)

jjone fiffier said:


> I was wondering if there were any cubers in Innsbruck or close.
> If you live in Tyrol an read this, please reply!
> I would love to meet other people and maybe organise an unofficial Competition.



Hi,
I live in Belluno and study in Trento, so I'm actually not that far - not really close either though. That is, I probably won't travel all the way to Innsbruck just for a meeting, but I would definitely do so for an official competition.
I don't know of any active cuber in Südtirol either; there is Christian Kaserer, but he hasn't gone to any competition in 2.5 years.
As Jakube suggested, I would try asking the same question on speedcubers.de, you will probably be more successful.


----------

